# any good recruuting agencies?



## gul khan (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello everyone. Can anyone please tell me bt a good recruiting agency?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

gul khan said:


> Hello everyone. Can anyone please tell me bt a good recruiting agency?


In my opinion the good ones are the ones that specialise in a particular field so on that score are you after dentistry jobs ?


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> In my opinion the good ones are the ones that specialise in a particular field so on that score are you after dentistry jobs ?


Hi escapedtonz

If you could please suggest any IT related agencies. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## gul khan (Jun 29, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> In my opinion the good ones are the ones that specialise in a particular field so on that score are you after dentistry jobs ?


Thanku for ur reply.
No actually through marketing jobs cuz we hav to go through my husband! For me to be eligible I hav to take thier licencing exam first!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

This thread Recruitment agencies offers a few opinions

If you do want to use a recruitment agency, suggest you spend some time searching jobs in your specific field on Seek and Trade Me to identify agencies dealing in that particular occupational group


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cheema said:


> Hi escapedtonz
> 
> If you could please suggest any IT related agencies.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Best thing to do is look at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site, then look at the agencies that are advertising the jobs. There are quite a few!
I've used Absolute IT, Pinnacle and a few others - but - dare I say it? - they're as good as the agent you get allocated to.


----------

